# RY x Chocolate



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been watching my RY doe get bigger for the last couple of days and I think she is in fact pregnant. She is rather sooty, but that's ok, it gives me something to have fun with improving.  I don't remember if I was told she is choc based....but I bred her to my choc buck in hopes to reduce sootyness in the second generation. So I guess we will See!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I adore my sooty RY. It'll be interesting to see what pops out!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I love mine too! I have another and a satin RY too! They may also b pregnant but can't be sure


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

So the other day i looked in and saw her giving birth......she ended up giving birth to a whole litter of stillborns, which was a huge dissapointment..BUT i have her in with my pied RY doe who gave birth last night, and she's getting on great and helping her out.  So it's not a complete loss.


----------

